# Tahquamenon River info



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

My fiance and I are going up to camp a couple days on Tahquamenon River at the lower falls site the 31-2nd, and of course I am bringing the fishing gear. Has anyone had any good luck on the river or in the area? I have never been up there and would like to catch pretty much anything. Also, I do not plan on targeting trout but do I still need a trout license? I hear they are up there and I do not want to get a ticket for accidentally catching one. Is there certain bait that is strictly seen as trout or salmon? 

I also hear the bugs are insanely bad up there, any recommendations on bug spray or repellent?

Thanks.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

The Tahquamenon is not a designated trout stream where you're at so you don't have to have a trout license. Just throw'em back if you catch one. The DNR stocks browns between the upper and lower falls. Gotta believe some of them make it below the lower falls. As for the skeeters, it depends on where you're at. In a wider open area you'll be fine. Get in the upper stretches of the Two Heart and you better be prepared. I have a good bug suit. With waders, bug suit and skeeter dope on the hands, I can tolerate the worst conditions.


----------



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Your welcome. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## pink_in_the_gills (Oct 27, 2008)

just whip around a chartrouse bass spinnerbait around the weeds below the lower falls and you should catch pike or bass, mabey even a little muskie, but not as likely


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

I haven't really fished the Tahquamenon at this time of year. But I have fished it nearly every year since I was a kid (30+ years) over Memorial Day weekend for Pike. We target them with Red Devil lures but you lose a lot of them to snags so I started getting the generic ones from the camp store just before the lower falls campground entrance. Stop in there for some lures and they will be a wealth of info about what is biting and what they are biting on. The lower falls in one of my favorite state park campgrounds. It's not laid out like a grid and some of the outer sites are pretty big. Be sure to bring your skeeter dope!


----------



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks, I do love catching pike. Excuse my ignorance, but red devils are spoons right? I have never used them. We are staying at campsite number 5 right on the river, the measurements are pretty good and I wanted one where I could just get out of my tent and get my worm wet.


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

I didnt know there was a bordello right next to that campground


----------



## pink_in_the_gills (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice work skeered, nothing like a good worm joke.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

I almost forgot. My wife and I camp a lot up here and we have 2 Off Power Pads for our campsite. They're little lanterns with a candle and pad. The candle heats up the pad and the pad emits a great bug deterrent. If you can't find them where you're at and you're going through Newberry on your way up, try the Ace Hardware or Snyder Pharmacy on 123. They're across the road from each other as you are getting into town.


----------



## pink_in_the_gills (Oct 27, 2008)

has anyone tried those new thermacells? Im not even really sure what they are or how much they cost. If they work though it has to be worth a reasonable cost. Last time I was out at Pendills creek I thought I was going to have to buy new skin when I got home!


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

walleye can be red hot....look for freshly fallen trees in the river, if they have lots of green leaves still on the branches you know the tree is fresh, consequently fish will flock to this and pick up all the ants and other tree bugs...chuck and chug the biggest plugs, Sewicks, you can find where all the small streams and springs come into the TQR and when the plug is near the boat dont forget to do the "FIGURE 8" pattern with the lure....better be ready to hold on...this is all down stream by the rivermouth section of the campground.....other than that small perch, rock bass, some smallies.....or try a perch under a slip bobber


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

trwest said:


> Thanks, I do love catching pike. Excuse my ignorance, but red devils are spoons right? I have never used them. We are staying at campsite number 5 right on the river, the measurements are pretty good and I wanted one where I could just get out of my tent and get my worm wet.


Yep - they are spoons. Lot's of other ways to fish that river I'm sure but at least one of us always hooks something with them.

Site 5 is nice! You must have booked it a while back. You'll love it. The gift shop/ice cream store (up river from the campground) can be a bit busy during the day but after the shop closes and before it opens in the morning can be a pretty peacefull time to wet a line. A row boat rental just below the falls isn't too bad either at around the price of a night of what you pay for the campsite if I remember right. You can save yourself a few lures and cover more water. They don't let you go very far down river but you can land on the little island across the river (splits the falls) and fish over there too.


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

pink_in_the_gills said:


> has anyone tried those new thermacells? Im not even really sure what they are or how much they cost. If they work though it has to be worth a reasonable cost. Last time I was out at Pendills creek I thought I was going to have to buy new skin when I got home!


I just picked one of those up and I've tried it sparingly. It does seem to work. I always thought Tahqamenon would be the place to put one to the test though! If it keep them off me there, it's the real deal. Over the years the skeeters have sometime dominated the memories we have of the place! Heh, heh, heh... we always used Muskol and now use the 100% deet stuff. And lots of it... don't mess around with the "diet" spray. They seem to like that stuff! I hate putting on bug spray but they can drive you mad if you don't. :SHOCKED:


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Im going to try the termacell next trip as well...hate bug dope, but hate bugs more!! 

Bring along some chartuse/wht and wht spinner baits. I always liked the gold willow leaf blades. If u have enough time, float the river in a canoe.... Its 17 miles so pack a lunch and go early....


----------



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the helpful info, good job fish_skeered, I set you up nicely. Figured someone would make a joke on it. I may pick up one of the thermacells before we go and try it out. 

Yooperguy - I'm glad you say site 5 is nice, I actually just reserved it a couple days ago. I was worried that it wasn't nice becuase it was still open. 

Wish we would have time to float the whole river but I don't think we will. Only going to be there 2 days and I'm sure we will be doing some hiking also. Definitely going to go to Brewpub and pick up one of their half gallon pictures of beer


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

We have a small camp about 50 miles from Tahq Falls in the central UP swamp (read: Bug Heaven). Bugs were horrible in June, still bad in July, and tolerable last weekend - kids and I even played out in the yard quite a bit without being bitten up too badly. 

Some years the bugs are almost gone by Labor Day (pray for a couple real cold nights in late August or maybe even a light frost). 

Enjoy your trip and the fishing!
fishinDon


----------



## here_musky_musky (Aug 5, 2008)

I was on the river yesterday and last night past dark. The bugs were non-existent except for a couple of horse flys during the day. No bug spray was needed which was nice for a change. You should be alright. This time of year they seem to die off. Good luck............


----------



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

How was the fishing?


----------

